# what to draw.



## Sketchaetchable (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey guys, I think u got about the best of my current ability from my last thread. I know this question will cause some controversy like, draw what you like to, or what your best at. But honestly I have gotten use to people giving me a pic and say draw it. I like to pick my own sometimes but some help is helpful. Any ideas???


----------

